# Legia Warszawa Vs PSV Eindhoven 12/01 4:05AM(GMT+8)



## Foxtrot (Nov 30, 2011)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE:12 BET Legia Warszawa Vs PSV Eindhoven 12/01 4:05AM(GMT+8)*

Legia Warszawa has played 7 Polish Ekstraklasa matches this season on Stadion Wojska Polskiego imienia MarszaLka Jozefa PiLsudskiego. On home ground Legia Warszawa has won 5, drawn 0 and lost 2 matches. This ranks the Wojskowi 2nd in home team performance in the Polish Ekstraklasa.
PSV Eindhoven has played 7 Dutch Eredivisie matches this season away from home. On away ground PSV Eindhoven has won 3, drawn 3 and lost 1 matches. This ranks PSV 3rd in away team performance in the Dutch Eredivisie.

Legia Warszawa home performance in league points, Legia Warszawa’s performance is greatest when looking at opponents in the mid 4 with an average of 3 points per game.
PSV Eindhoven away performance in league points, PSV Eindhoven’s performance is greatest when looking at opponents in the bottom 6 with an average of 2.5 points per game. -wosb.com

*Legia Warszawa : 2.78
PSV Eindhoven : 2.23
Draw : 3.20*


----------

